# An oil change, and a quick drive.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It was finallly warm enough to actually get outside, and change the oil in the urQ.
And a quick drive? why not.
The car was fun (especially after not driving it for 2 months) as the coastal air was cold, and dense, and getting the car to break loose a bit on the gravel!
Now it really needs a bath.
Damn I miss the west coast where I could drive this thing everyday.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Sepp)*

Nice photos and me being on the west coast can you tell me what that white stuff is on the ground? 
It looks cold..


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (URQ)*

Car looks good even if it is dirty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah snow sucks.
I really, really hate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
With the car being dirty, it's as fun to get the car clean again as it was getting it dirty in the first place


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Sepp)*

You have the same crappy ramps as me. They are FUN on black top/concrete, they love to slide. I also have the same oil container and car







That wouldn't happen to be Cadilac Mountain in Maine, is it?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Quattro Krant)*

This is near Cadilac, it's called the "beehive" just to to the north of Cadilac.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_This is near Cadilac, it's called the "beehive" just to to the north of Cadilac.
Cool. I remember going up there in 98 with the family in my VW transporter that I had re-done, good times. It was really odd, you would be in Bar Harbour and it was 70, then 20 minutes later you needed to put on a sweater and jeans. I remember they had The Cat that would ferry people to Nova Scotia with their cars for the day. I remember me and my fam rented 2 tandems, me and the sister on one, my mom and dad on the other, we looked like Tour de France contendors compared to the folks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah, I had lived here back then as well, do you remember seeing a German police Jetta?, or a yellow Corrado?

Everything's the same here, 10 years later.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Yeah, I had lived here back then as well, do you remember seeing a German police Jetta?, or a yellow Corrado?

Everything's the same here, 10 years later.
i was only up there for a week or so, I don't recall the jetta or the Corrado. Wait, wait, wait, you owned a G60 Corrado, now you own a Ur-Q and a Ur-S4??? Dear lord, you must be a glutten for pain




























Why don't you just buy something with british electrical system and go for the glory







Getting back to what you said about getting your car back to spec model year wise. Yes, as much as I LOVE Tornado Red, that graphite metallic color it was stock is very very nice. About the grille, I saw Gary's white 85 at Carlisle this past year and I have to say, I am not a fan of the slanted grille at all. Looks like a freaking cow catcher that belongs on the front of a train IMHO.


_Modified by Quattro Krant at 5:47 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Quattro Krant)*

I'm not a big fan of the '85 grille either, I wonder why they even changed it from the flat just for 2 years before the cars were never seen in dealerships again....


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I'm not a big fan of the '85 grille either, I wonder why they even changed it from the flat just for 2 years before the cars were never seen in dealerships again....
What grille did the ones in Europe get after the Ur-Q's were no longer imported to the States?


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Quattro Krant)*

From 83 till the end of the production, the urquattro in Europe had the slanted grille. So the old grilles with the old double headlights are much rarer than the slanted ones with single headlights.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_From 83 till the end of the production, the urquattro in Europe had the slanted grille. So the old grilles with the old double headlights are much rarer than the slanted ones with single headlights.
Thats what I thought, just wasn't 100%


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_From 83 till the end of the production, the urquattro in Europe had the slanted grille. So the old grilles with the old double headlights are much rarer than the slanted ones with single headlights.


Sorry to disagree, but in Europe, from 1980-1982 the cars featured the quad set up from the 100. From 1982-1984 the cars featured the flat Cibies, with the same exact flat grille. From 1985-1991 (the end of production) the cars featured the slanted Cibies, and or (more commonly) hellas, with the slanted grille.
In the US, and Canada, all of the cars from their official arrival in 1982 until 1984 came with the flat grille, with the quad set up. From 1985-1986, the slanted grille was featured, and the North American only version of the slanted buckets came out, but the headlamps were still the quad setup.
Since the quad setup wasn't up to par with the rest of the world, and wouldn't conform to the TUV, I'm sure any spares were left over for dealer parts stock, for the north American market.


_Modified by Sepp at 2:43 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (Sepp)*

I'm still on the West Coast Sepp, and the weather here just let up enough for me to pull the CGT turbo out for the first time this year.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: An oil change, and a quick drive. (84cgtturbo)*

If I was still in Washington, if it wasn't snowing, I'd still be in that car.
How's your newest 4KT doing?


----------

